# week 7 and vitamin B6 overdose?



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm a little paranoid and irrational and hoping someone could offer a word of experience or knowledge:

This week, after reading about taking vitamin B6 for morning sickness, I made a mistake when taking my vitamins--I took one 100mg dosage of B6 with lunch, thinking it was actually a 10mg dose and then took my prenatal vitamin with dinner, which contained an additional 15mg of vitamin B6. I thought I had only taken a total of 25mg but had instead supplemented with a daily total of *115mg B6*. I took this during week 7 of organogenesis, when the limbs are being formed.

When I discovered my mistake I pored over internet data and found one source on teratogenicity that really concerned me:
that quoted:

Quote:

The effective dose of pyridoxine for treating NVP (Nausea and Vomiting during Pregnancy) based on the doses used in the studies done to date is 30 to 75 mg per day, which is higher than the recommended daily allowance for pregnant or breastfeeding women (1.9 and 2.0 mg, respectively).[77] Although there have been no large-scale directed investigations of the safety of pyridoxine alone, the vitamin was an ingredient in a drug called Bendectin, and extensive evaluations of that drug have shown no evidence of teratogenesis. Those studies indicated that pyridoxine doses up to 40 mg per day are safe.[78,79] More recent studies of pyridoxine doses up to 75 mg have shown no evidence of teratogenesis, but the sample sizes were too small to definitively address the possibility of teratogenesis.[76] Pyridoxine has been shown to cause neurologic problems in adults when taken in excessive doses.[80] The determination of the optimal dose in pregnancy is still needed.
It looks like there haven't been study groups yet who were administered excessive doses (>100mg pyroxidine/B6) during those critical limb-producing weeks (ie week 7) that would suggest prevalence of teratogenesis.

*I was hoping to find someone who may have been administered a higher than average dose of Benedictin or straight B6 for nausea and vomiting during these first weeks pregnancy, during organogenesis, and whether you were reassured by your physician that it was safe.*

I'll ask my physician this week what he has read or what he can read--most articles I really wanted to read require a hefty nominal subscription...

I truly appreciate your concern in reading this. Thank you for any response.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I have hyperemesis during pregnancy. I took 3-4 of these vitimans (they have 25 mgs each) and at the peak of hyperemesis TWELVE Diclectin a day (each contain 10 mg each).

I was in a study through Motherisk and this was considered safe!









And I have two happy healthy children!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My doctor suggested 200mg B6 per day when we were trying the B6 for morning sickness when I had HG with DS... DS has no ill effects I can see (hes a healthy smart little boy!)

Im sure you are A-ok!


----------



## jessieb503 (May 14, 2010)

My midwife told me I could take up to 250 mg of B6 a day. I'm sure you're fine!!!









Plus, B6 is water soluble meaning any extra you don't use comes out in your urine- hence the yellow pee. So even if it was too much one time shouldn't effect anything.


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

This is a wonderful relief! I'm feeling hopeful now. Thank you!!


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I was told to take 200mg for b-6, and I did for a while, but it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Insomniamama,

On the recommendation of a doctor I trust and have been seeing for years and with the support of my midwife, I have been taking 100 mg of B6 in addition to a prenatal multi since I found out I was pregnant. It did help with my nausea early on, and may also have helped me maintain healthy progesterone levels during early pregnancy, which vitamin B6 can contribute to.

I am about 33 weeks into a smooth pregnancy and my baby appears to be doing just fine. We had an anatomy scan at 22 weeks that looked great, and her well-formed little feet are prodding my ribs as we speak.

I think you and your baby will be perfectly ok!


----------

